# Irresponsible, Ridiculous Owner Rant



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Ok, so I worked from 8-6 today. Koda, of course went along and is fast becoming one of the office's mascots  Even though I was VERY busy in the kennel area, the day started off good and was it was pretty slow. Well, after I finished the last bath of the day I got called to the front on the walkietalkie to pick up a dog for boarding/treatment. I put Koda in a run and walked upfront. Not thinking anything about it.
Well, I open the door and just freeze. Standing in front of me is a bi-color male German shepherd, he had a WGWL look to him. He weighed in at 124.7 lbs. His LONG fur looked horrible, like he has never been brushed or groomed in his life. He had his ears back, and behind the right one I could see a large mass. His toenails were super long. His body posture was friendly (as was his expression), but every time his owners moved he would wince. 
Now by the time I put the sliplead on him I was already angry at the owners, but hiding it since I was working. Then I go to pet him and almost screamed. This dog had MAGGOTS all down his back!!! I mean. Wound up through his fur, in his skin, everywhere along his spine! I counted to ten in my head then headed to the treatment room with him so we could start taking care of him. A couple seconds later my coworker comes in steaming. 
Apparently, this dog is an outdoor dog fulltime. His owners didn't even notice the maggots and had actually only come in to board him since they would be gone for a week. He has NO training: no sit, stay, down, no, stop, heel, nothing. When asked if they would like us to bathe, groom, neuter, remove his mass, etc. his owners had shrugged and stated they didn't want to spend so much money on a dog. -_-
So naturally we were all very unhappy when we got to work. It got worse because he started freaking out when we were trying to deal with the maggots. I left to take care of the other boarding dogs. In the end, they got all the maggots (or we think so), pulled off 13 ticks, gave him a Capstar, and found out that he has Perianal Fistulas. When we called the owners, they reluctantly agreed to pay for us to treat everything. But seriously!?!?!

What kind of people can let a dog get in this condition and not care??? This boy would be so GORGEOUS if he was taken care of!!! And he's so sweet! It's just beyond my comprehension how anyone can allow this to happen  Ugh. Alright, end rant.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm telling you people just don't get it. I seen so many people let their pure bred pups go when they got parvo because they could buy a new healthy one for the same price. Gets me sick


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

People like that just don't need animals. My friend/coworker just texted me and apparently this guy is HW positive as well. I am giving him a bath tomorrow during my lunch break, and we're going to do his nails/ears even though the owner won't pay. It just makes me so angry and sad at the same time. I want to beat their heads in with a plastic spoon, but I also want to cry for this guy. 
Some people have no humanity


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

How old is he?


----------



## jimj (May 30, 2012)

At what point does it become legally animal abuse in your area? I'd think they crossed that line a looong time ago.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

According to the owners, he is 3 years.
Jim- Agreed. But I don't know what we can do since they're paying for the treatment and such. We have a dog who is going to a rescue tomorrow so I'll ask the rescue operator then.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> According to the owners, he is 3 years.
> Jim- Agreed. But I don't know what we can do since they're paying for the treatment and such. We have a dog who is going to a rescue tomorrow so I'll ask the rescue operator then.


I would do exactly this, but I would have taken pictures and video of him when he first arrived. I'm surprised they even brought him in somewhere while they are gone on vacation. Must be nice to take a vacation and your dogs health is going to ****


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I was pretty shocked, too. But they thought he was hunky dorey so I'm sure to them it's no big deal. We do have cameras in the office so I'm sure he's on video. 
Of course, even if we can get him away from these owners I don't want the poor guy put down at a shelter. Depending on the person who comes in tomorrow for the stray's answer, I may be contacting local shepherd rescues  My vet's office supports Goldens of Atlanta (or whatever it's called. My mind isn't working too well atm), so I think everyone would agree to support this guy!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Dealing with cases like that are the hardest part of working in a hospital.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I know :/ Luckily, all of our other dogs are very well taken care of when they're brought in. He's the only one I've seen in the past 2 weeks who has been in bad condition like this because of the owners.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

This story reminds me of a man who bred Austrailian Shepherds.He kept them in the barn on his property and one of his 'favorite females' had a huge wet spot on her size that was moving.When she got up this patch of hair fell off and her whole side was covered in maggots. Needless to say AC was called and this breeder said that he couldn't stand to look at dog because the maggots made him sick. I wondered how he thought the dog felt living like that for months...while she nursed puppies.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Some breeder!!! That's freakin' horrible!!! That poor mama dog  I hope she got taken care of in the end. The things some dogs go through sicken me...


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Yep he was shut down.I realized that I had some typos in the last message,but you seem to have understood it pretty well.




GsdLoverr729 said:


> Some breeder!!! That's freakin' horrible!!! That poor mama dog  I hope she got taken care of in the end. The things some dogs go through sicken me...


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Lol I didn't even notice any typos. But at least he was shut down!!!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Mind blowing. How can you not tell your dog has creepy crawlies on it? And turn a blind eye to that? 

I don't envy you your job and I'll bet your tongue has teeth marks in it now!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Exactly!!! I mean seriously. Maggots. All down the spine. And a mass right behind his head. And that wasn't noticeable? Gah!!! 

I actually did make my tongue bleed today >.> I'm probably going to make someone else return him to them when they come back to pick him up.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

It is totally beyond me how people can NOT know when their dog has maggots. I've gotten people bringing their dogs in because they smell bad... and boy howdy... you never smelled anything like a maggot-infested wound.

One of these people was my former FIL. They were leaving the dog outside because, in her old age, she had become incontinent. Well... she was peeing everywhere because she had a ripping UTI. They ignored it, her thick, matted hair became soaked in urine... and she started to smell bad. They didn't bother to check her over, or find where the smell was coming from--they figured they'd just take her to the groomer to get rid of the smell.

Yep, predictably, she had open necrotic sores on her groin and between her hind legs, and was covered in maggots. The owners were shocked to think that was even possible.

What does the owner do for a living? He's a physician.

I get to the point where I think nothing surprises me... and then... :angryfire:


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I get the feeling that I'll be seeing a lot more stuff like this, maybe some things that are even more shocking. I only started work a week ago and already I've seen this, a litter of kittens infested with wolfworms, and an 8 month old pit mix who fell out of the back of a truck.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Ok, so I worked from 8-6 today. Koda, of course went along and is fast becoming one of the office's mascots  Even though I was VERY busy in the kennel area, the day started off good and was it was pretty slow. Well, after I finished the last bath of the day I got called to the front on the walkietalkie to pick up a dog for boarding/treatment. I put Koda in a run and walked upfront. Not thinking anything about it.
> Well, I open the door and just freeze. Standing in front of me is a bi-color male German shepherd, he had a WGWL look to him. He weighed in at 124.7 lbs. His LONG fur looked horrible, like he has never been brushed or groomed in his life. He had his ears back, and behind the right one I could see a large mass. His toenails were super long. His body posture was friendly (as was his expression), but every time his owners moved he would wince.
> Now by the time I put the sliplead on him I was already angry at the owners, but hiding it since I was working. Then I go to pet him and almost screamed. This dog had MAGGOTS all down his back!!! I mean. Wound up through his fur, in his skin, everywhere along his spine! I counted to ten in my head then headed to the treatment room with him so we could start taking care of him. A couple seconds later my coworker comes in steaming.
> Apparently, this dog is an outdoor dog fulltime. His owners didn't even notice the maggots and had actually only come in to board him since they would be gone for a week. He has NO training: no sit, stay, down, no, stop, heel, nothing. When asked if they would like us to bathe, groom, neuter, remove his mass, etc. his owners had shrugged and stated they didn't want to spend so much money on a dog. -_-
> ...


Can you report them to the ascpa or which ever agency where you are that handles animal cruelty cases?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm asking tomorrow, since none of us are sure yet. Since they brought him in and are paying for treatment we're unsure if the case would succeed. We don't even know how long they've had him (though I assume from how they acted that they've had him a long time).


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

This is why I could never work in that field.
I doubt that I could restrain myself.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I am quite surprised, and proud, that I restrained myself. It's most likely because it's a new job. For the most part working at a vet's office is actually pretty great! It's hard work but most of what we see isn't bad.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I want to cry for the poor animals. People are so stupid. When are people going to realize that dogs , or any live animal, is not an inanimate object? They are living , breathing, LIVE animals? It makes you wonder how they treat their children. I'd love to smack the sh** out of them but they'd probably look at you with the same stupid look on their stupid faces when you would point out the health problems the dog has.


----------



## tank101 (Mar 30, 2012)

That is horrible!!!! I notice if my dogs have a flea on them, how does someone not notice maggots!!! I am wanting to go into the vet field when I graduate high school....I better learn to control my temper.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I read the first post then went on to here because...blurgh. 

So I may have missed - would they turn him over to a rescue? A good one that does home checks, etc? Not some of the ones that...aren't so good.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I feel so bad for the poor guy! At least he will get some relief albeit temporary since his owners are so ignorant, unless you all can talk them into surrendering him

A friend of mine works as a groomer-don't know how she does it. I could not work in that field because I would not be able to keep my mouth shut and would get myself fired right away. Last Week my friend witness someone asking for a muzzle for an 8 week old puppy because it was 'biting' - she and her employers refused to sell them one and tried to educate the people.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

I would be concerned about boarding healthy dogs in a boarding kennel that would take a dog in that condition. Boarding kennels we use are very careful about insuring good health and up to date immunizations. I do not permit our dogs to be boarded at veterinarian facilities, unless they have a boarding kennels that is separate from their practice. 

DFrost


----------



## jimj (May 30, 2012)

DFrost said:


> I would be concerned about boarding healthy dogs in a boarding kennel that would take a dog in that condition. Boarding kennels we use are very careful about insuring good health and up to date immunizations. I do not permit our dogs to be boarded at veterinarian facilities, unless they have a boarding kennels that is separate from their practice.
> 
> DFrost


You did notice that as soon as they saw the condition of the dog they started working on it?
It seems to me that the _only_ reason that this poor dog got any treatment at all was _because_ they were willing to take it in.


----------



## ~Saphira~ (Apr 25, 2012)

Do you have/could you get a picture?


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

Kymmey, I would have the lead Vet call Animal Control and make a report. In fact, I'm surprised the vet hasn't already done that given the dogs condition.

Even though they brought the dog into your Vet's office, they were only there to BOARD the dog, not get it medical attention. Not noticing the maggots would be a violation of animal control laws in my county. It would be deemed neglect, and since most of the Northern Co.'s in GA are pretty uniform I'm assuming it would be in yours as well. 

I think that AC would investigate and at the very least, put the fear of the law into the owners and perhaps convince them to relinquish the dog to someone who will take care of it.


----------



## KennyFrench (Jun 13, 2012)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Since they brought him in and are paying for treatment we're unsure if the case would succeed.


 I agree with Beau, they only brought him in to be boarded, not to be groomed or treated for anything. 








Nikitta said:


> I'd love to smack the sh** out of them but they'd probably look at you with the same stupid look on their stupid faces when you would point out the health problems the dog has.


 Has anyone ever seen Tombstone with Kurt Russell as Wyatt Earp? There’s a scene when he’s getting off a train and someone is whipping a horse whilst trying to unload it from the train. Wyatt takes the quirt from the guy, schmacks him with it and says “Hurts, don’t it?” 




Freestep said:


> I get to the point where I think nothing surprises me... and then...


I've had to stop telling my coworkers "You people could not be any dumber" because they take it as a challenge.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

jimj said:


> You did notice that as soon as they saw the condition of the dog they started working on it?
> It seems to me that the _only_ reason that this poor dog got any treatment at all was _because_ they were willing to take it in.


As sad as it sounds, I agree with DFrost. I would find it hard to believe the dog was up to date on vaccines either. If the owner didn't bother to notice maggots, they aren't going to bother with vaccines, fleas, ticks, etc. etc. 

I do feel for the dog, truly. But my responsiblity is first for my dogs.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If the dog is three, they could have gotten the dog's first 5-way booster and rabies at 1, around the point the dog naturally goes through their adolescent stage. At that point the dog gets put out back, and people forget that he needs more than food flung at him once a day and a water bucket. 

I think most boarding kennels require bordetella and that has to be fairly recent though. 

It is really sad that someone let their dog get into this condition. I think that if I was there, and had a camera handy, that dog would have been photographed all over before I had anyone start working on him. I think a vet clinic might feel that people will not bring the dogs in if they are afraid of being prosecuted, so I think they are reticent to call in the authorities. But you have to draw the line somewhere and that sounds like a good place to draw it.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Read everyone's replies. I understand the concern about the dogs being boarded. But he is being kepy in our treatment room, away from our boarders. I must also point out that we gave him a capstar and took off all the ticks when he came in. 
Update- I've been too busy today with the boarders and grooming to take a pic but will try after my lunch break. My boss talked to the owners and the wife is coming at 2 to sign him into our custody. One of our vet techs is already preparing her home to foster and adopt him. She had him scheduled for neutering, removal of the mass and a dental in one week. He is NEGATIVE for heartworms, shockingly.


----------



## Matty (May 31, 2011)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> One of our vet techs is already preparing her home to foster and adopt him. She had him scheduled for neutering, removal of the mass and a dental in one week. He is NEGATIVE for heartworms, shockingly.


So happy that the owners had the sense to turn the dog over to you guys. I wonder if there is some kind of law that requires vet's and/or groomers, boarders, trainers to report abuse to the authorities just like a medical doctor would with a human? I don't understand people who neglect their dogs to this extreme.

I'm sure the dog looks much better now but document as much as you can with writing and with pictures in case the family changes their mind and wants their dog back. This way you have some proof with the authorities that they are not fit to be owners. I would still let animal control know because the owners just might go out and get another dog and repeat the process.


----------



## KennyFrench (Jun 13, 2012)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> He is NEGATIVE for heartworms, shockingly.


No mosquito could/would get close enough with all those maggots.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Alrighty guys, got another update!!! I haven't been to work since Tuesday >.> But I go back Friday. Because the coworker who is taking him has no other dogs, she took him home yesterday. My boss checked our security footage and you CAN see the extent of his suffering! She is meeting with someone tomorrow during lunch to hand over a copy of the video so that animal cruelty prosecutions may be taken. 
As for the shepherd, he has been named Rocko. His neutering went well. Though his treatment is coming along slowly, he is getting better. He is already coming out of his shell.  After removing the mass our lead vet has confirmed it is NONcancerous!!! It looks like, with time, he will make a full recovery. 
The biggest issue Rocko is having right now is actually housetraining, but of course who a blame him? I'll give everyone updates every so often  And as soon as he is back in the office (for a check up or just to hang out), I'll try to snag a picture! That is, if business slows down enough that I have some free time xD


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

yay!!! sound slike a happy ending!! so glad he is going to good home...i hope his former owners get what they deserve


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I hope so, too! I also hope I never see anything like that again. I'm not sure I would be able to hold my tongue a second time...


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

I know here in Michigan, even though a woman brought a dog in to be completely shaved down because of matting, she was still charged with animal cruelty because the matting had gotten so tight around one of the dogs' legs that it had to be amputated, and the vet specialist the dog was referred to alerted the authorities. We had a similar incident a few months ago where a cocker who came in for grooming had a mat that was concealing a rubber band constricting the ear. Turns out the dog's ear had to be combat-cropped right down to the base because of necrosis. But Petsmart apparently doesn't report people. Which is sad because we've seen some screwed up stuff come through there. Urine burn so severe that the skin is peeling off, fecal cakes, casting, matted-on collars, etc.
I saw a similar case to this one when I worked at the vet hospital. Big Chow mix who came in for a rabies vaccine. Doc noticed a wound near the anus, went to flush it and flushed out a colony of maggots. Wanted to give him Ivermectin to treat, did a heartworm test: HW positive. The owners were insistent we only do the rabies because "that was all they were going to pay for". Doc flushed the wound for free and packed the wound with antibiotic ointment, and they took the dog back home. It's a sick, sad thing to see and a lot of the reason I'm glad I left the vet and am looking forward to the day I leave grooming. I know not seeing it isn't going to change the fact that it happens. But I miss not-dreading going to work. And not having nightmares about some of the stuff I see.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Matty said:


> So happy that the owners had the sense to turn the dog over to you guys. I wonder if there is some kind of law that requires vet's and/or groomers, boarders, trainers to report abuse to the authorities just like a medical doctor would with a human?


I wish. Believe me, I've wanted to call the authorities on some of my clients--people who bring their dogs in once a year, coat matted like a turtle's shell, open sores, festering abscesses, maggot-infested wounds, ears clogged with wax, pus, and necrotic tissue; untreated glaucoma, toenails grown into pads, UTIs and urine burns, oh I could go on and on...  

One day I called animal control after a particularly egregious case of neglect came in. They told me that, since the owner has already taken the animal in to be groomed, they are rectifying the problem which is all animal control would require them to do. 

What I have done is call anonymously to do a "welfare check" on an animal. If there's a dog that comes in once a year in deplorable condition, and it's getting close to a year since I've seen them, I ask animal control to go by their home just to check on the dog. Of course, I don't know whatever comes of it after that, but I figure it's the least I can do for the poor animal. And maybe it sends a reality check to the owner, and helps them realize just how bad that kind of neglect is for the animal. Or maybe it goes in one ear and out the other, I don't know. I can only hope. 

I try to educate owners as much as I can without judging or berating them (like I want to), and most of them say "Yeah, I know, I should do a better job" ... but they never do. It's really hard for me to remain professional and diplomatic in certain cases. 

I almost had a cat die on me once--the cat was skin and bones and covered with fleas to the point it was totally anemic. I put her in the tub and she just laid there, no struggle. As I was scrubbing her with flea shampoo she became limp and I thought "Geez this cat is relaxed"... and I had to check to make sure she was breathing. I checked her gums and they were as white as a sheet. I called the owner and told her she needed to get her cat to the vet NOW. She was at work and couldn't leave, she was afraid of getting fired. I called around until I found a vet that would take the cat in on emergency, and dropped her off there. The cat was treated and released to her owner that night.

The cat died the next day. 

Totally preventable. It's really hard not to get angry.

I have never had an animal die in my shop, and that is the closest I ever want to come.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> I also hope I never see anything like that again. I'm not sure I would be able to hold my tongue a second time...


Just remember, if you (or anyone else) had said anything the owners may have just left with the dog.

Because you DID hold your tongue the dog is now is a MUCH better place.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Just an update, guys!!!---
He has now been renamed Shakespeare (because he loves music and the first trick he learned was shake). I haven't seen him myself yet because I was off Thursday-yesterday, but according to my boss he is healing nicely. He is nowhere near recovered (our main vet's estimate is about 4-6 months) but he is heading towards a healthier weight and isn't suffering any complications yet (knock on wood!!!). He got a bath with special shampoo on Friday and is quite enjoying his time with his new mommy. His neutering also went well


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Are you going to adopt Shakespeare or does he already have another adoptive home?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

The vet tech who took him home with her adopted him  She was going to foster him, but once she got him to her house she just fell in love  But I will, of course, be his dogsitter


----------

